# After Hybrids, Fully Electric Cars Could Be Next



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Don't bet the farm on it.....


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

With how fast our technology evolves now, it is possible indeed...


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

Some people seem to think that battery technology is subject to Moore's Law, but the truth is that battery technology is one of the slowest-advancing technologies there is. I don't expect to see any great leaps in performance any time soon. But the good news is that, except for road trips, we don't need 250-mile range EVs. Charging every night lets you wake up to a full "tank" every morning, and with the right (and easily deployed) infrastructure, we could be charging in every parking lot as we shop, eat, and work. It simply isn't necessary for EVs to have the same range as gasoline cars, and I really wish we could do something to get the media to understand that.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

ice said:


> With how fast our technology evolves now, it is possible indeed...


Sure, it is "possible", but not probable, as there is no income to dealers to handle pure EVs...

Hybrids have ices to wear out and need lots of maintenance and support systems. EVs don't. 

We are still going to be doing them, ourselves, for a long time.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Which is probably why Battery Tech hasn't developed as quickly as we'd like-which keeps demand for Battery Tech low, and so on...and of course this doesn't even take deliberate Supression into account (i'm Looking at YOU Chevron!!!).

Pity Edison and Ford never got that new EV prototype out in 1914, things might have been different. Of course the REAL deathblow was WWI and the resultant ICE mechanisation of the Armed Forces...

Who Killed The Electric Car? Gavrillo Princip, assassin of Archeduke Ferdinand.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

ice said:


> With how fast our technology evolves now, it is possible indeed...


 
Thinking in 120 year timelines to even see affordable carbon nanotubes is fast?

The only fast thing that's advanced is electronics... and those are slowing vastly down because nobody wants to invest in the next step (micro populating boards and atom by atom rapid deposition of nanometer leads).


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Astronomer said:


> But the good news is that, except for road trips, we don't need 250-mile range EVs. Charging every night lets you wake up to a full "tank" every morning, and with the right (and easily deployed) infrastructure, we could be charging in every parking lot as we shop, eat, and work. It simply isn't necessary for EVs to have the same range as gasoline cars, and I really wish we could do something to get the media to understand that.


And therein lies the rub... the problem with EVs today is NOT that they can't go 300 miles, refuel in 15 minutes and go another 300 miles, it's that the average Joe doesn't do that every day but has been sold a bill of goods that it's a requirement in a car.

In the last few months I've talked about my truck with co-workers, and inevitably they say "40-60 miles isn't that far." To which I respond "How far do you live from work?" If they say "less than 20 miles" then I respond with "So would you say that the majority of your gas bill is spent paying to commute within 40-60 miles of your home daily? The typical answer is "Yes," in which case I say "So why do you need to go 300 miles when you can go 40-60 and plug in for all those hours you're not driving?"

They eventually see my point, and then understand that you would NOT want to stop at the gas station every day to fill up, but you're parking next to your gas station all night with an EV.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

The average US citzens wants the extended range that say Toyota Prius offers. I can see PHEV selling better than just plug in EV because some people want the extended range with out the concern of finding a EV charging station. The huge engneering issue for GM Chevy Volt is how much or how long the gasoline engine should run for battery charges. Ideally the engine runs when battery charge cap gets below set amount but if the driver shuts the whole car off while gas engine is in recharge cycle What happens???? I would hope you could have choice of adjusting run and charge length. However GM is going to have low sales for the Chevy Volt when Tesla already goes beyond 4O miles range and has short recharge time. The price on the Volt is going to be more expense than current Toyota Prius, Honda Insight, and other car maker models. I would not buy a GM volt when Prius or other car is cheaper, just not going to happen.


----------

